# Ice chest



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

My mom keeps an old igloo cooler on her back porch that she fills up when we have family get togethers. I decided that I would make her something that would look a bit better on the porch. I just need to get some styrofoam to line the inside and some hinges so I can build the lid for it. This was another project out of salvaged lumber. The 2x was stuff I had lying around and the sides are reclaimed cedar fence. I'm not going to finish it at all. I'll leave a 1/4" to 1/2" slot in the back to drain the water. Since this doesn't get a bunch of use I don't see the problem in leaving the gap at the bottom.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool idea! :thumbsup:

Why not put the cooler inside it?


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Cool idea! :thumbsup:
> 
> Why not put the cooler inside it?


Because her cooler is smaller than she would like. Styrofoam is about $18/ sheet so it won't be too expensive to line it. Since it doesn't have to keep food cold for several days at a time I think this will work fine.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks great. I did a project similar to this a while back. I just built a stand to hold an old wash tub my mom had.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Old barn board I love working with that stuff , looks great .. I build a lot of sheds out of it ..


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Because her cooler is smaller than she would like. Styrofoam is about $18/ sheet so it won't be too expensive to line it. Since it doesn't have to keep food cold for several days at a time I think this will work fine.


1" styrofoam insulating board should do the trick. It's only $12.00 at my lumber yard. 
Friction fit it only so you can change it out as it gets dinged up.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

Use a garbage can liner in it for the ice and clean up should be easy.... Great idea and good use of recycleld wood

kendall


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I would line it with Kerdi.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You could put a thin liner of delrin or something so that you'd never have to worry about the styrofoam getting dinged up. Looks like a great project, though. Good re-use of the old wood, too.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice project. 

Will work nice for parties.


----------

